# Las Vegas judges suck! ***Pacquiao/Bradley Spoilers***



## Spec0688

Yes, I know this isn't MMA related but it is kind of in a way, because these judges just tarnished Manny Pacquiao's legacy. A loss is a loss, but he didn't lose here, and a loss means a lot more in boxing than it does in MMA. I was sicked when I saw the results, time and time again, regardless whether it is MMA or boxing, judges are the headline of the story. 

/rant

Just so this stays UFC related, here is Dana White responding..


Dana White ‏@danawhite

Worst athletic commission in the country!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dana White ‏@danawhite

Nevada state athletic commission at its finest!!! Youve for to be ******* kidding me!! that is disgusting Nevada state athletic commission!!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

Yeah Dana White is going nuts. It's not that the commission is stupid, because it's the same people running MMA and MMA is fine. The issue is mad corruption and boxing promoters paying off the judges. Luckily Dana doesn't do that and we rarely have blatantly incorrect decisions in the UFC, especially in championship fights. In fact, the only one I've ever seen was Shogun-Machida.


----------



## IIGQ4U

This was the worst decision I have ever seen in any athletic competition. How did the judges all have the same score? 115-113 on every card for either fighter.

We heard a lot about how strange things had been, and this was the icing on the cake... Or the icing and the cake.


----------



## AlphaDawg

I got scared for a second when I saw Dana's post in my news feed. I thought maybe Sonnen got suspended again or something. Nope. Just boxing. Don't give a shit.


----------



## LL

In b4 Machida/Shogun 1.

But yeah, garbage call but can't really say I feel bad JMM got robbed against Manny in November, so karma came back and bit him in the ass. Floyd would have schooled Manny anyway. Money Team all day.


----------



## Calminian

TheLyotoLegion said:


> In b4 Machida/Shogun 1.
> 
> But yeah, garbage call but can't really say I feel bad JMM got robbed against Manny in November, so karma came back and bit him in the ass. Floyd would have schooled Manny anyway. Money Team all day.


Manny won that fight too, but at least is was close. Loyoto won the first fight as well.


----------



## MikeHawk

Was it even an arguable decision? I haven't seen it yet and I have no idea who Bradley is.


----------



## Roflcopter

They don't suck. People need to realize they would suck if they scored the fight for Pacquiao, since they wer epaid to score the fight for Bradley....which they did, therefore they are proficient.


----------



## StandThemUp

Boxing? Can someone fill me in please? I thought boxing was just a part of MMA.


----------



## hatedcellphones

So THIS is what Dana was freaking out over on Twitter. Never really followed boxing, but this is disappointing to hear. I guess this means Pac vs Floyd is totally off the table.


----------



## LL

MikeHawk said:


> Was it even an arguable decision? I haven't seen it yet and I have no idea who Bradley is.


Not at all, Pacqiuao clearly won but it's Boxing, Bob Arum is a corrupt piece of shit.


----------



## Calminian

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Not at all, Pacqiuao clearly won but it's Boxing, Bob Arum is a corrupt piece of shit.


"I'm going to make a lot of money on the rematch, 
but this was outrageous."

-- Bob Arum, fight promoter​


----------



## MikeHawk

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Not at all, Pacqiuao clearly won but it's Boxing, Bob Arum is a corrupt piece of shit.


The just sad. What's even sadder is he's going to make even more money off the rematch.

I wonder if the commission is going to do anything about it.



Calminian said:


> "I'm going to make a lot of money on the rematch,
> but this was outrageous."
> 
> -- Bob Arum, fight promoter​


Yeah, what a piece of shit. Instead of being angry about it like Dana would, he just thinks about the money.


----------



## Calminian

MikeHawk said:


> The just sad. What's even sadder is he's going to make even more money off the rematch.
> 
> I wonder if the commission is going to do anything about it.


"I'm going to make a lot of money on the rematch, 
but this was outrageous."

-- Bob Arum, fight promoter​


----------



## LL

Calminian said:


> "I'm going to make a lot of money on the rematch,
> but this was outrageous."
> 
> -- Bob Arum, fight promoter​


Did he really say that? If so I'm not shocked.

MMA judging certainly isn't perfect either but this will be what does Boxing in for now if not forever, Floyd will never fight Pacquiao now and what would have been the biggest fight in decades is now pretty much dead.

At least we actually get big fights in MMA, as long as injuries and drug tests don't take them out, we're getting Silva/Sonnen 2 and we were gonna get fights like GSP/Diaz and JDS/Overeem. Boxing simply doesn't deliver and eventually Floyd or Pacquiao were gonna get caught in one of these fights, it nearly happened in the JMM fight and it happened tonight.

I still have yet to see one person outside of those judges give the fight to Bradley, twitter/ESPN everyone agrees Pacquiao should have won.


----------



## Calminian

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Did he really say that? If so I'm not shocked.


Apparently he had the fight 118-110 for Pacquiao.

Who knows. Maybe boxing needs a little controversy these days.


----------



## SideWays222

MikeHawk said:


> Was it even an arguable decision? I haven't seen it yet and I have no idea who Bradley is.


Yeah it was pretty bad.

Pac took 11 rounds pretty clearly. If your pushing it you can maybe give 2-3 rounds to bradley but i wouldnt.

Judges wernt paid off or Pacquio would have won but the judges were just plain stupid.


----------



## John8204

I'd like to know why that third judge scored it for Leonard Garcia?


----------



## SideWays222

John8204 said:


> I'd like to know why that third judge scored it for Leonard Garcia?


I heard he was in the stance just throwing hay makers that wernt landing.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

So apparently boxing got interesting again. Tell me more about how this is so bad for the sport of boxing at this point.

But yeah, that's just ****ed up. But it will generate interest.


----------



## Rygu

A dark day for boxing indeed. Last decision I remember being this horrific was Lewis/Holyfield I


----------



## TheReturn

I wonder how many of the people complaining here actually watched it.


----------



## edlavis88

I just watched it, scored it 119-109 Pacquiao. Only 4 rounds were even close so the most it could possibly have been was 116-112 to Pacman. Pretty disgusting really.


----------



## Danm2501

Bradley put this on Twitter on the 29th of May:



> @TimBradleyJr Gonna be so nice we gonna do it twice.


----------



## edlavis88

LOL what a joke! You telling me they've mocked up a poster and got a date within 6 hours of the fight ending? Couldn't be more obvious that this is a hussle.


----------



## LizaG

Find all the "they fixed the fight" talk a bit much, too much at stake to risk collapsing such a lucrative sport as Boxing over.

Crappy decision yes! but not corrupted or fixed surely!

No one in the boxing world would be careless enough to play that game! No conspiracy here folks!


----------



## edlavis88

LizaG said:


> Find all the "they fixed the fight" talk a bit much, too much at stake to risk collapsing such a lucrative sport as Boxing over.
> 
> Crappy decision yes! but not corrupted or fixed surely!
> 
> No one in the boxing world would be careless enough to play that game! No conspiracy here folks!


Not sure if serious?! Many fighters have come out and stated that they've witnessed Bob Arum doing fishy dealings, even as recent as last year.

Bob Arum cares about money and that is it. He says it himself! He knows if the Pacquiao/mayweather fight happens, Pacman will retire and he'll lose a massive financial asset so he is milking him for all he can. 
You honestly don't find it suspicious that they've got a poster, a date and a venue for the rematch just 5 hours after the 1st fight had finished?


----------



## killua

edlavis88 said:


> LOL what a joke! You telling me they've mocked up a poster and got a date within 6 hours of the fight ending? Couldn't be more obvious that this is a hussle.


Based on the information from the forumite who posted it, the second fight was planned well before the first fight and result happened. Make of that what you will.


----------



## xRoxaz

Arum most likely planned this becuz theres no one else left for Manny for a fight other then Mayweather, and since Bradley and Manny are his fighters he gets big money on a rematch. Also doesn't hurt to have an undefeated fighter on his roster.


----------



## LL

They already have a date picked for the fight and the tickets to be released?

Yeah. fix was clearly in.


----------



## xRoxaz

edlavis88 said:


> LOL what a joke! You telling me they've mocked up a poster and got a date within 6 hours of the fight ending? Couldn't be more obvious that this is a hussle.


no the poster was made before the first fight lol...


----------



## LizaG

If it goes to the judges, just goes to show everyone...crazy sh*t happens.


----------



## xRoxaz

LizaG said:


> If it goes to the judges, just goes to show everyone...crazy sh*t happens.


huh? Judging is a big part of boxing you can almost expect a decision, KOs are a special thing in boxing especially in big fights like this.


----------



## LizaG

I know that! But bad judging isn't anything new to boxing, and as of late, sadly, is to be expected as well.

Pacquiao couldn't finish Bradley...it's an unfortunate likelihood he was gonna get shafted!


----------



## xRoxaz

LizaG said:


> I know that! But bad judging isn't anything new to boxing, and as of late, sadly, is to be expected as well.
> 
> Pacquiao couldn't finish Bradley...it's an unfortunate likelihood he was gonna get shafted!


What happened last night was not expected lol. Manny won 10 out of the 12, and the only ones Bradley won were due to jabbing and running. 

Manny was the only one close to getting a finish, its an inside workings and corrupt judging that clearly took part, and I encourage everyone not to pay for the rematch but rather stream it.


----------



## DonRifle

LizaG said:


> Find all the "they fixed the fight" talk a bit much, too much at stake to risk collapsing such a lucrative sport as Boxing over.
> 
> Crappy decision yes! but not corrupted or fixed surely!
> 
> No one in the boxing world would be careless enough to play that game! No conspiracy here folks!


Boxings been fixed since its inception! There maybe a few unfixed fights, but its a murky underworld. Do some reading on Amir Khans last fight and what went on with scorecard tampering, its farcical shit from the movies


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

They already have a date for the rematch scheduled? **** you, Bob Arum and **** you Pacman. I've been trying to get into boxing but after the Mayweather fiasco and this? No, thanks.


----------



## edlavis88

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/6/1...-fighters-react-to-the-controversial-decision

Here's a good link with MMA fighters twitter reactions to the decision.

Tbh seems like all this is good for MMA. Judging is a problem in this sport but at least its incompetance not straight up criminality thats behind it!


----------



## Rauno

I know his in jail right now but has Mayweather responded about the decision?


----------



## Rygu

Rauno said:


> I know his in jail right now but has Mayweather responded about the decision?


Even a douche like Floyd had to see how insane of a decision that was, I can't see how anyone didn't score the fight for Manny by a wide margin.

Boxing, you so funny.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

rygu said:


> Even a douche like Floyd had to see how insane of a decision that was, I can't see how anyone didn't score the fight for Manny by a wide margin.
> 
> Boxing, you so funny.


Extremely wide margin. No way Bradley got more than 2 rounds in that fight...


----------



## LL

- Yahoo! Sports scored the fight 117-111 for Pacquiao;

- Tim Dahlberg of the﻿ AP scored the fight 117-111 for Pacquiao;

- Steve Carp of the Las Vegas Review-Journal scored the fight 117-111 for Pacquiao;

- Dan Rafael of ESPN scored the fight 118-110 for Pacquiao;

- HBO’s Harold Lederman scored the fight 119-109 for Pacquiao. 

Have still yet to see one person score the fight for Bradley outside of the judges.


----------



## butters

Fight stats show Manny outlanded Bradley 253-159 in total punches and had a 190-108 edge in power shots landed. Manny outlanded Bradley in 10 of 12 rounds.

Ridiculous decision.


----------



## Rauno

This was a fix, no doubt about it. I'm sure if they asked Bradley, he'd say he lost as well.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Rauno said:


> This was a fix, no doubt about it. I'm sure if they asked Bradley, he'd say he lost as well.


He'd probably say that just to cover his ass. He and Pacman must have been in on this as well.


----------



## G_Land

Watched the whole fight this was 100% fixed. I muted it just before the decision because I was certain what the outcome was gonna be ...crazy!


----------



## Calminian

Rauno said:


> This was a fix, no doubt about it. I'm sure if they asked Bradley, he'd say he lost as well.


According to Bob Arum he did, just prior to the decision. 

"Can you believe that? Unbelievable," Arum said. "I went over to Bradley before the decision and he said, `I tried hard but I couldn't beat the guy.' "​
Source


----------



## Spec0688

This was rigged straight up, a posted released two weeks before the event even happened? if Pacman won convincingly, which he did, then there would be no way for a rematch. Judges are PAID!

http://www.opposingviews.com/i/sports/boxingmma/photo-manny-pacquiao-vs-timothy-bradley-ii-poster-made-2-weeks-1st-fight


----------



## boatoar

Well, I'm glad I bet on Pacman by KO instead of by decision. I was simply wrong, haha. But to be correct and get robbed would have made me go nuts. Betting on this has to be incredibly stupid, so much evidence pointing to corruption. I'd really love the rematch to lose millions on the PPV, but know it won't.


----------



## Calminian

Spec0688 said:


> This was rigged straight up, a posted released two weeks before the event even happened? if Pacman won convincingly, which he did, then there would be no way for a rematch. Judges are PAID!
> 
> http://www.opposingviews.com/i/sports/boxingmma/photo-manny-pacquiao-vs-timothy-bradley-ii-poster-made-2-weeks-1st-fight


I'm reticent in regard to a crime at this point. Sometimes things may seem a certain way but really aren't. I don't see any evidence of corruption at this point. I just know we've witnessed the worst decision in boxing history. 

Taking it another step and claiming corruption and starting rumors about individuals without evidence IMO are just as bad as the corruption would have been. I'm open to it, but just can't go there yet. 

It's very possible that we just had 3 really bad judges.


----------



## edlavis88

Apparently the decision was so bad PaddyPower refunded bets on Pacquiao! You know its bad when a bookie doesn't buy the decision when its making them a shed load!


----------



## Calminian

edlavis88 said:


> Apparently the decision was so bad PaddyPower refunded bets on Pacquiao! You know its bad when a bookie doesn't buy the decision when its making them a shed load!


Really? Link? That is pretty amazing if true.


----------



## edlavis88

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/6/10/3076641/irish-betting-site-paddy-power-refunds-pacquiao-bets


----------



## dlxrevolution

edlavis88 said:


> LOL what a joke! You telling me they've mocked up a poster and got a date within 6 hours of the fight ending? Couldn't be more obvious that this is a hussle.


Wow

Either someone has some ridiculous world class Photoshop skills, or this whole thing is a script. Boxing is now worst than WWE. At least people know that's fake. Boxing is a genuine sport on the surface, but the underbely of it proven to be unsanitary.

Sweet Science...pffft


----------



## LL

dlxrevolution said:


> Wow
> 
> Either someone has some ridiculous world class Photoshop skills, or this whole thing is a script. Boxing is now worst than WWE. At least people know that's fake. Boxing is a genuine sport on the surface, but the underbely of it proven to be unsanitary.
> 
> Sweet Science...pffft


Is it even possible to book a venue and even announce ticket sells for a rematch of a fight that hasn't even happened yet? I'd imagine that has to be a photo shopped poster but after this it's really hard to tell.

The MGM, the ticket sellers, everyone would have to be involved.


----------



## hellholming

Calminian said:


> It's very possible that we just had 3 really bad judges.


two, it was a split decision.


----------



## Calminian

hellholming said:


> two, it was a split decision.


No 3. 7 to 5 pac is also a travesty.


----------



## G_Land

Calminian said:


> No 3. 7 to 5 pac is also a travesty.




At least that one got the end right :confused02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Yeah even the judge that gave the fight to Pacquiao gave too many rounds to Bradley.


----------



## Icemanforever

Have any of you guys gone back and watched this fight without the sound on? I think you will be really shocked at how close this fight actually was, I personally scored it for Pac but this was NOT the massive robbery compared to other fights I've seen.....a very well made video:


----------



## Calminian

Icemanforever said:


> Have any of you guys gone back and watched this fight without the sound on? I think you will be really shocked at how close this fight actually was, I personally scored it for Pac but this was NOT the massive robbery compared to other fights I've seen.....a very well made video:


compubox had Pac landing 100 more punches than bradley. Also, he outlanded bradley 10 rounds to 2. Also had more power shots. 

And sounds is not a completely irrelevant issue. Guys at ringside testified to pac's punches being much harder and louder. 

This was a robbery indeed.


----------



## joh2141

I'm not a big fan of Pacman but this is ridiculous. This is why I believe boxing is a dying sport unfortunately. I love boxing but all it has become is a playground for judges or the main stars of the sport never seem to fight (Mayweather vs Pac). These Vegas judges need to be investigated. The reason why I have so much anger towards these judges is that some boxing judges come to UFC and they don't know wtf they are talking about. Hopefully it'll get better before the next big match for boxing.


----------



## hellholming

Calminian said:


> compubox had Pac landing 100 more punches than bradley. Also, he outlanded bradley 10 rounds to 2. Also had more power shots.
> 
> And sounds is not a completely irrelevant issue. Guys at ringside testified to pac's punches being much harder and louder.
> 
> This was a robbery indeed.


agreed on all counts.

oh well, at least he will get his rematch and all will be well when he beats Bradley to a pulp. And the promoters make a shitload of $$$ like they want.


----------



## joh2141

hellholming said:


> agreed on all counts.
> 
> oh well, at least he will get his rematch and all will be well when he beats Bradley to a pulp. And the promoters make a shitload of $$$ like they want.


Sometimes I wonder if they did that on purpose for more money. Promoters do some funky business too.


----------



## hellholming

joh2141 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if they did that on purpose for more money. Promoters do some funky business too.


yeah, no doubt they did it on purpose. Especially when they can't get a Mayweather - Pacquiao fight to happen anytime soon.


----------



## joh2141

hellholming said:


> yeah, no doubt they did it on purpose. Especially when they can't get a Mayweather - Pacquiao fight to happen anytime soon.


If Pacman retires before this fight happens, I give up on boxing 100%. Klitchko is great but most of the HW division is not even a competition for him.


----------



## hellholming

Since I'm from Finland, I'm hoping Helenius might step up his game soon. But hey, even I can acknowledge his win over Chisora was a gift and a robbery.


----------

